# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger:O

## Sylvia93

ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen, ik zit met nogal een probleempje,
laatst heb ik iemand afgetrokken, en mij daarna zelf gevingerd... maar ik was totaal vergeten dat er dus van hem bijv voorvocht of watdanook aan mijn vingers had kunnen zitten,
nu ben ik dus opeens niet ongesteld geworden, terwijl ik daarvoor altyd heel regelmatig ongesteld was:O, dus ik dacht nou miss komt het gewoon wat later, maar nu zo'n 2 weken later begint het me toch niet lekker te zitten,
overigens heb ik ook op andere forums gezocht en dat de reden van het overslaan ook stress kon zijn, daar heb ik idd nogal last van de laatste tijd, maar ik was dus ook totaal vergeten dat ik toen diegene heb afgetrokken en mezelf met diezelfde hand gevingerd heb....
ik weet dus niet of het mogelijk zou kunnen zijn om op deze manier zwanger te worden.
overigens ben ik ook geen maagd meer, maar tussen mijn vorige en de menstruatie die moest komen heb ik niet geneukt ofzo....
zou het dan toch de stress zijn? of is er wel een mogelijkheid om zwanger te zijn?

alvast bedankt als iemand hier een antwoord op heeft...

----------


## Sylvia93

ow kben dr achtergekomen dat er wel het één en ander tussen m'n laatste en deze menstruatie is gebeurd, dus miss dat het daaraan ligt, 
een test is waarschijnlijk wel het meest voor de hand liggende om te doen?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Wacht even, nu snap ik het even niet meer. Ben je nu wel of niet ongesteld?
In je eerste post maak ik erop uit dat je twee weken overtijd bent, maar in je laatste post schrijf je dat er wel iets is gebeurd tussen jou laatste menstruatie en DEZE menstruatie. Ben je nu ongsteld of ben je twee weken overtijd?

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

nee ik ben nog niet ongesteld...
int eerste bericht stond datk in de tussentijd verder niks qua seks heb gedaan,
tenminste dat dacht ik,
maar toen sprak ik mn vriend, en hij beweerde dat we het wél hebben gedaan,
dus vandaar, sorry dt t nogal onduidelijk was:P
miss snap je het nu wel een beetje?

----------


## Déylanna

Gebruik je, of heb je iets van anticonceptie gebruikt?
Als je dat het geval is dan is de kans dat je zwanger bent wel hééééééél erg klein. Maar als je geen anticonceptie gebruikt of hebt gebruikt, dan is de kans op een zwangerschap natuurlijk wel heel erg groot. Gebruik je anticonceptie?

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

nee, ik gebruik helemaal niks, geen pil of watdan ook,
ik zou er binnenkort mee gaan beginnen maar ik had het er al over gehad met de huisarts,
en die vond het nog niet zo'n goed idee, waarschijnlijk omdat ik van mezelf al weet dat ik het dan zou doorslikken, dus niet ongesteld zou worden, omdat ik daar een hekel aan heb:P, dus toen zei de huisarts nou misschien is het beter als je op je 16de begint,
(ik ben nu 15 trouwens)

----------


## chicka1958

Als ik jouw was nietboeiend, zou ik snel een test doen en/of langs de huisarts gaan. Als je toch niet zwanger bent lijkt het me voor jouw toch wel heel belangrijk om wat aan de antie conceptie te gaan doen. Helemaal niets gebruiken is wel vragen om problemen zowel voor jouw als je vriend, zeer zeker als je pas 15 jaar bent. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Déylanna

Oké, ik snap het, maar je loopt wel een heel groot risico als jij aan sex doet ZONDER anticonceptie. Dat is echt zeer onverstandig lieverd.
Je hebt, nadat jij je vriend hebt afgetrokken jezelf gevingerd zonder je handen af te vegen. Op zo'n manier loop je wel een kans om zwanger te raken, al is die kans natuurlijk wel klein om zo zwanger te raken. (maar hoe klein die kans ook is, hij is er wel) Maar als je vriend in jou is geweest dan is de kans op een zwangerschap natuurlijk enorm groot. 
Ik zou je aanraden om een zwangerschapstest te doen, en mocht het zo zijn dat daaruit komt dat je niet zwanger bent, ga dan alsjeblieft aan de pil of zoiets.
En als je dan aan de pil bent, slik hem dan niet zomaar door, maar doe dat alleen als het echt noodzakelijk is.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

sja, ik ben ook wel van plan om binnenkort toch maar zo'n test te gaan doen..
en dan met de pil, ik krijg mn huisarts op geen enkele manier over om me hem nu al te laten slikken, hij staat erop dat ik moet wachten totdat ik volgend jaar 16 wordt.
m'n ouders weten hier niks van, mn vader vermoord me, hij weet uberhaupt al niet eens dat ik het doe, het vrijen zelf gebeurd wel veilig mét condoom maar toch, ook die dingen zijn niet altyd betrouwbaar.
Dit hele verhaal heb ik ook al een paar x aan de huisarts verteld maar hij wilt niet luisteren.... waarschijnlijk ook omdat m'n ouders niet willen dat ik de pil ga slikken voor mn zestiende.

----------


## Déylanna

Is het niet verstandig als je je ouders inlicht over je seksueele activiteit met je vriend???
Ik bedoel, als je vader erachter komt dat je seksueel actief bent zonder dat hij het weet, wat dan?? Ik denk dat hij het dan veel erger vindt dat je het één en ander voor hem hebt verzwegen dan dat je eerlijk bent. Toch?? 
Wat betreft de pil. Praat met je ouders erover dat je echt graag aan de pil wilt.
Zeg hun dat je al seksueel actief bent en dat je het graag veilig wilt doen.
Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe jou ouders zijn, en hoe ze op dergelijke dingen reageren. 
Zou je het je ouders kunnen vertellen, of heeft dat echt geen zin???

liefs Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

jaa ik heb het al een paar x verteld, mn ouders weten ook dat ik dat soort dingen doe met mn vriend, maar t wil niet echt doordringen,
gister heb ik weer met ze gepraat dat ik echt graag aan de pil wilt, ook omdat ik dan beter weet wanneer ik ongesteld moet worden, (nu moet ik het steeds opschrijven en als ik het 1x vergeet weetk weer niet hoe en wat, al vergeet ik het de laatste tijd niet zoveel meer:P) en dat het natuurlijk veel veiliger is.
mn ouders zeiden dat ze het eerst samen nog wilden bespreken en dat ik dan eventueel als ze het erover eens waren naar de huisarts mag om de pil te gaan gebruiken.
ook ga ik na het weekend een test laten doen, gewoon voor de zekerheid, al mocht het niet zo zijn, dan ben ik iig van mn twijfels af

----------


## chicka1958

Ik vind het knap van je dat je het al een paar keer met je ouders hebt besproken, maar lieve nietboeiend ik lees ook dat je van je huisarts de pil pas mag gaan slikken als je 16 bent. Heb je ook met je huisarts goed besproken dat je sexueel actief bent. Volgens mij heeft een huisarts ook een zwijgplicht hoor, tsja ik denk maar even mee. Zou het niet verstandig zijn om er is langs te gaan en dat met hem of haar te bespreken. Meis luister, ik wil me nergens mee bemoeien maar ik vind je ouders als ze weten dat jij sexueel actief bent hun kop een beetje in het zand steken, en je huisarts ook. Ik hoop dat je een beetje snap wat ik bedoel want ik maak me best wel een beetje zorgen, zeer zeker omdat je pas 15 bent en daarmee wil ik niet zeggen dat je niet sexueel actief mag zijn, maar ik bedoel 15 jaar en zwanger (misschien). Wat ik me nu afvraag meis weet je vriend ervan dat je overtijd bent, of loop je hier alleen mee rond, met die twijffels? Ik hoop echt voor jouw dat je aan de pil mag. En meis dan is het nog niet gelijk safe he, kijk alsjeblieft uit, knuf Chicka Bijlage 37

----------


## Déylanna

De huisarts heeft inderdaad een zwijgplicht, maar voor jongeren onder de zestien is dat tot op zekere hoogte. 
Tot je 12 mag je huisarts al jou medische dingen wat je met hem/haar bespreekt doorgeven aan de ouders. Vanaf je 12 tot je 16 mag hij de medische dingen alleen maar doorgeven aan de ouders NA overleg met het kind zelf.
Dus het komt er op neer dat als nietboeiend na de huisarts gaat en de pil van hem krijgt, hij dan niet zonder toestemming van haar het door mag geven aan de ouders.
Vanaf je 16 jaar heeft de huisarts een gehele zwijgplicht.

dikke knuf
Déy

----------


## chicka1958

Okee Dey dat wist ik dus niet, zo zie je ik ben nooit te oud om te leren. Maar ik heb met Nietboeiend te doen, dus ik dacht denk ff mee, maarja dit gaat dus helaas niet op. Dey bedankt, en niet boeiend sterkte meis. Knuf Chicka

----------


## Déylanna

> Okee Dey dat wist ik dus niet, zo zie je ik ben nooit te oud om te leren. Maar ik heb met Nietboeiend te doen, dus ik dacht denk ff mee, maarja dit gaat dus helaas niet op. Dey bedankt, en niet boeiend sterkte meis. Knuf Chicka



Lieve lieve Chicka, 

Tuurlijk heeft nietboeiend wel iets aan jou post.
Het is hartstikke goed dat je met haar meedenkt, lieverd!!
Toevallig wist ik dit van die zwijgplicht van de huisartsen, maar jij weet weer iets wat ik niet weet, toch????

Dikke knuffels,
Déy

----------


## Sylvia93

ja het klopt dat een huisarts zwijgplicht heeft, maar ik mag miss van mn ouders (met hun toestemming) al gewoon de pil gaan slikken, dus dan hoeft de huisarts zelf ook niks te verzwijgen...
overigens ga ik morgenavond die test doen, dus ik laat het nog wel weten of er iets aan de hand is, en mn vriend weet er ook van hoor, ik heb het eerst ook allemaal met hem besproken, hij zei dat ie het verder ook niet wist en dat ik dan toch idd maar een test moest laten doen, we hebben zoiezo wel besproken dat als ik wel zwanger mocht zijn, ik het weg laat halen. Er is verder toch nog genoeg tijd om kinderen te krijgen dus niet op mn 15de:P
verder weten mn ouders niet dat ik uberhaupt een test ga doen ofso, dan gaan ze helemaal flippen:P en aangezien het nu wel goed gaat en ik miss toch nog de pil mag gaan slikken, komt het hopelijk wel goed, nu maar afwachten tot morgenavond..
thnx voor alle hulp :Big Grin: 

xxx

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo nietboeiend, ben blij te lezen dat je van je ouders aan de pil mag. Ik ken je niet maar tis een pak van mijn hart pff. Meis ik hoop zo voor jouw dat je niet zwanger bent, want anders heb je wel een probleem. Dan moet je het toch met je ouders bespreken. Laten we maar hopen lieverd dat de test vanavond uitwijst dat je niet zwanger bent. Laat je het nog wel even weten lieverd. Knufff Chicka

----------


## Sylvia93

okee ik heb de test...
vind t alleen doodeng om te doen, maar toch straks maar ff doen...
kan het kwaad om zoiets onder de douche te doen?
dat is de enige manier waarop mn ouders niet merken datk die test doe...

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi lieverd, nee dat kan geen kwaad als je hem maar niet onder de douche straal houd haha. Maar lieverd ben je alleen, is je vriend er niet ojee. Ga nu maar die test doen meis, je kan het uitstellen maar het moet toch gebeuren lieverd. Ook al ben je zwanger is het beter dat je het zo vroeg mogelijk weet. Maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lief ik hoop nog steeds op een wonder dat je niet zwanger bent, laat het ons wel ff weten he meis. Sterkte lieverd zometeen, dikke knuf Chicka

----------


## Sylvia93

oowww godzijdank, 
ik ben NIET zwanger :Big Grin: 
zo verschrikkelijk blij, en idd mn vriend was er niet:P hij was ook n beetje te laf, en liet mij het maar alleen opknappen... mja ik ben iig blij dat er niks aan de hand is,
ik ga ook morgen meteen aan de pil:P dusk hoop dat ik nooit meer voor zo'n benauwde situatie hoef te staan..

overigens ik waardeer het énorm dat jullie me zo goed geholpen hebben :Big Grin:  allemaal hartstikke bedankt

xxx

----------


## chicka1958

Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff fffffff nietboeiend nou jij kan je naam gaan veranderen in wel boeiend hoor jeetje. Maar lieverd luister is ff haha, kan nu gelukkig een grapje maken. Maar even serieus he nietboeiend kijk uit he meis de pil is in het begin ook niet safe, dus alsjeblieft denken jullie beiden even na zowel jij als je vriend dat je wel nog even goede anticonceptie erbij gebruikt. Anders zit je straks weer in het zelfde schuitje meis. Enne dat ik je heb geholpen meis, met alle liefde hoor, als jij maar beloofd om nu uit te kijken. LIieve niet of wel boeiend tot horens en een dikke knufffff ChickaBijlage 43

----------


## Sylvia93

haha jaa ik was iig wel van plan om gewoon ook bij de pil, de eerste paar maanden gewoon nog een condoom erbij te gebruiken, gewoon voor de zekerheid:P voorkomt idd problemen zoals dit,
haha niet boeiend wel boeiend:P noem me maar gewoon syl,
khad op dat moment ff geen zin om van mn gebruikersnaam mn echte naam te maken:P
haha maar idd hartstikke bedankt :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Jahoor en gelijk een mooi plaatje bij je naam, meis echt niet of welboeiend, Chicka is ook mijn echte naam niet hoor. Maar wat zul jij uit de stress zijn meis, hoop dat je lekker zult slapen, ik ga nu ook afsluiten, tot een volgende keer WELBOEIEND haha. Ben echt blij met deze afloop, ook al ken ik je helemaal niet. En als je vriend geen condoom wil gebruiken meis, sta erop he, jij bent baas over je eigen lichaam en niemand anders. Knuffffffffffffffffffff Chicka

----------


## Sylvia93

haha jaa idd, helemaal uit de stress:P
ik heb heerlijk geslapen vannacht sinds ong 2 weken,
en mn vriend heeft totaal geen problemen met condooms hoor:P hij heeft zelf gezegt dat ie ze net zo lang gaat gebruiken totdat ik het wil:P dus daar ben ik wel blij mee :Big Grin: 

xxxx

----------


## Déylanna

Wat ben ik blij voor je dat je niet zwanger bent, lieverd. Ik ken je niet, maar ik ben waarschijnlijk net zo opgelucht met deze uitslag als jij zelf bent, weet je dat?
Ik hoop in ieder geval dat je niet meer in zo'n stress volle periode komt te zitten, en het is heel verstandig om de pil te slikken en daarbij ook nog gewoon een condoom te gebruiken. Echt heel verstandig, meid!!!

Xxxx en liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

haha ik ben idd heel erg opgelucht,
ik hoop ook nooit meer in zo'n situatie te komen totdat ik zelf wil beginnen aan kinderen:P
ook jij nog hartstikke bedankt voor je hulp he :Big Grin: 

xxx

----------


## chicka1958

Halloooooooooooooo Welboeiend hoestie nu met je??????? Ben je een beetje rustiger nu?????? knuf Chickaaaaaaa

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi :Big Grin: 

jaa hoor het gaat een stuk beter met me,
ik ben net ook ongesteld geworden, voor het eerst in mn leven echt blij datk ongesteld ben geworden:P
en ik ben echt een heel stuk rustiger nu,

xxx

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Welboeiend, ik ben blij dat te lezen lieverd, dat je nu ook gelukkig ongesteld bent geworden, ja dat lijkt me een geschenk voor jouw op dit moment. Knufffffffffffffffffffffffff ChickaBijlage 44

----------


## Sylvia93

haha jaa idd, maar helaas was het maar voor korte tijd, ik ben gister maar 1 dag héél licht ongesteld geweest, en vandaag na mn grote schik opeens helemaal niet meer..
mja ik ben iig ongesteld geweest ookal was het niet lang, ik hoop iig dat het nu weer een beetje normaal op gang gaat komen...

----------


## Sylvia93

pff, ik wordt echt hélemaal gek,
vanaf donderdagavond heb ik echt al een hele rare kleur qua afscheiding, de eerste dag was het héél licht rood, en de dagen erna ist vies bruin geworden:S, ik wordt maar niet normaal ongesteld, en dit is nou niet bepaald leuk, kvind het een beetje n goor kleurtje eigenlijk:S,
vanaf donderdagavond al énorm last vn buikpijn gehad....
als ik na 't weekend nog steeds niet normaal ongesteld ben geworden ga ik nog maar eens naar de huisarts...
tenzij iemand van jullie zou kunnen weten wat het is, ik d8 zelf dat het miss een soort van oud bloed had kunnen zijn, maar dat verklaard het weer niet waarom het de eerste dag wel gewoon normaal rood was:S,
ik zit weer met raadsels.....

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Je bent pas vijftien dus jou lichaam is zich nog volop aan het ontwikkelen.
Het kan dan voorkomen dat je opeens een heel onregelmatige menstruatie krijgt, terwijl je anders altijd heel precies was, of dat je een maand overslaat, of, zoals jij nu maar één dag ongesteld bent. Dat bruine kan dan dus gewoon 'oud' bloed zijn.
Maar wanneer ben je nou precies ongesteld geweest???
Die bruine vloeiing duurt nu, als ik het goed begrijp, al vanaf een donderdag, dat is dan bijna vier dagen.......En die zwangerschapstest was toch negatief?????

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

jaa, ik ben niet echt ongesteld geweest alleen een heel klein beetje donderdagavond,
nja het was dus meer heel lichtrode afscheiding normaal heb ik het iets donkerder en dan ben ik de volgende dag ongesteld..
meteen die vrijdagochtend begon die afscheiding juist meer bruinig te worden, en dat is nu dus nog steeds zo... en ja de zwangerschapstest was negatief,
als ik er morgen nog last van heb ga ik ff aan mn moeder vragen of ze toch nog maar n xtje de huisarts wilt bellen.. want ik kan dus niet eerder met de pil beginnen totdat ik echt ongesteld ben, als dat dus niet komt.. kan ik niet beginnen met de pil slikken, (iig de huisarts zei dat ik pas mocht beginnen wanneer ik echt ongesteld zou worden)

----------


## Déylanna

En........al contact gehad met de huisarts????

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,
uhm nee nog niet, ik heb het er met mijn moeder over gehad,
ze zei dat ze dat ook wel n paar x heeft gehad, en dat ik liever nog maar even moest wachten totdat ik naar de huisarts ga, ook omdat het nu alweer een heel stuk minder is,
het is niet zo erg meer dus ik denk dat het binnen nu en 2 dagen we stopt

----------


## Sylvia93

owkee, mn moeder gaat maandag de huisarts voor me bellen...
dan gaak heen voor het geklooi, khou jullie wel op de hoogte,

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Welboeiend, goed dat je mams maandag de huisarts gaat bellen voor je. Ben je nog steeds niet goed ongesteld geweest meis? Heb je verdere klachten erbij gekregen? Lieverd sterkte morgen en we horen het van je, knuff Chicka

----------


## Sylvia93

ik ben idd nog steeds niet goed ongesteld geweest,
het bloed even, en als ik dan tampons ga gebruiken en later kijk is er niks te zien en lijkt het alsof ik gewoon helemaal niet ongesteld meer ben, een paar uur later begint het dan weer een beetje een bruinige afscheiding te worden en zo gaat het zowat elke dag al bijna 2 weken nu... ik ga morgen ook meteen voor de pil naar de huisarts.. 
en is goed ik hou jullie op de hoogte :Wink: 

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

En en en en......al bij de huisarts geweest??

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## chicka1958

Heeeeeeeee Welbloeiend en en en. Jaja je hebt er 2 internet moeders bij :Wink: . Maar nu serieus, ff laten weten meis hoe het is gegaan, we leven met je mee, knuffffffffffffffffffffffff van mij en Dey

----------


## Sylvia93

haha:P
ja ik ben vanmiddag geweest, ik heb meteen de pil gekregen die kan ik vanaf morgen gaan slikken, er is verder niks ernstigs aan de hand, het langdurige bloeden komt waarschijnlijk doordat ik de vorige maand over heb geslagen dus het moet waarschijnlijk wel 1 dezer dagen wegtrekken, als het over 1 à 2 weken nog niet over is moet ik alsnog even terug naar de huisarts maar ik denk niet dat het perse nodig is want het is al bijna over :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Nou, ik ben blij voor je dat alles mee lijkt te vallen, en dat je nu eindelijk de pil hebt gekregen. Enne...........wel netjes de pil blijven slikken hè??? :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

haha jawel hoor :Wink:  tuurlijk,
ik wil echt niet nog een x in zo'n situatie zitten:P dan slik ik liever goed de pil:P
kga vanavond beginnen met de pil, ik heb nu nog steeds een beetje last van bruinige afscheiding, maar dat moet volgens de dokter vanzelf overgaan, en dat het waarschijnlijk oud bloed is omdat ik de vorige maand over heb geslagen... 
maar goed ik hoop dat het nu een beetje regelmatiger weer wordt met de pil,

xxx *bedankt voor alle hulp :Big Grin: *

----------

